# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  proszę o pilną odpowiedż chodzi o guza pęcherzyka żólciowego ?

## anna205

zaczęło się miesiąc temu od żółtaczki mechanicznej i braku apetytu,potem skierowanie do szpitala  ,po tygodniu do domu z wypisem o treści;nowotwór o nieokreślonym charakterze (wątroba,pęcherzyk żółciowy i drogi żółciowe)
 pacjentka lat 70 z rozpoznanym tu   watroby .zajmująca pogranicze segm.4/5 patologiczna guzowata masa tkankowa ,w max.wym.w płaszcz.skanu ok 75x55mm,dłuższym wymiarem układająca się wzdłuż powierzchni przedniej narządu,cc do ok 55mm.przylegający ściśle do powierzchni dolnej guza pęcherzyk żółciowy,z widocznym w rejonie dna złogiemw max.wym.ok.15 mm.patologiczna masa w wątrobie hypodensyjna we wszystkich fazach badania,pojawiająca się w fazie tętniczej obwódka śladowego wzmocnienia,grubości  do ok 5mm.kilka drobniejszych-do max.wym.ok.15mm ognisk przy tylnej krawędzi zmiany o podobnych cechach obrazu-najp.satelitarnych.w pozosałym zakresie miąższ wątroby o prawidłowej jednorodnej densyjności,innych zmian ogniskowych nie stwierdzono.poszerzenie wewnątrzwątrobowych dróg żółciowych ,głownie w rejonie wnęki,poszerzenia PŻW nie stwierdza się.liczne węzły chłonne w rejonie wnęk wątroby,w tym o wym .ok;25x14mm przy ścianie przedniej ŻGD,z tworzącą się otoczką wzmocnienia dwa węzły o podobnym wzorze wzmocnieni powyżej głowy trzustki,wg porównywalnym wym.max.ok.11mm,pojedynczy powyżej końcowego odcinka żyły wrotnej -13 mm.dość liczne węzły chłonne do max.wym.9mm wzdłuż krzywizny mniejszej żołądka,węzeł przy ścianie przedniej aorty tuż powyżej lewej żyły nerkowej -8x15mm.drobniejsze niecharakterystyczne węzły wokół dalszego odcinka naczynia,do max.wym.ok 7mm.trzustka z cechami głęboko zaawansowanej przebudowy tłuszczowo-gruczołowej,głównie w zakresie głowy,bez widocznych ognisk patologicznego kontrastowania przewód trzustkowy nie poszerzony.Pozatym  nerki bez widocznych uwapnionych złogów,torbielnw max wym .22mm w nerce prawej,wpuklająca się do zatoki nerki.Zaawansowane zmiany zwyrodnieniowe kręgosłupa,ognisk,mogących odp.meta w strukturach kostnych oraz objętym badaniem miąższu płucnym nie stwierdzono.obraz tu  w wątrobie niejasny-stosunkowo niewielkiego stopnia wzmocnienie w fazie tętniczej sugerujące raczej ognisko meta,nie można wykluczyć zmiany pierwotnej oraz wrastania tu z pęcherzyka żółciowego.Konieczna diagnostyka uzupełniająca ,w tym endoskopowa.Wątroba powiększona .Na granicy obu płatów wątroby nieregularnego kształtu zmiana ogniskowa wielkości 91x60 mm szerząca się do wnęki uciskająca/naciekającz okolicę połączenia przewodów wątrobowych.Drogi żółciowe wewnątrzwątrobowe znacznie poszerzone.PŻW słabo widzoczny.Masa w wątrobienie do ograniczenia od pęcherzyka żółciowegoprawdopodobnie wypełnionego złogami.we wnęcw wątroby  węzły chłonne wielkości 14 mm.SKIEROWANA CELEM DALSZEGO LECZENIA DO KLINIKICHI RURGII WĄTROBY ,UL.BANACHA 1A WARSZAWA .Tak było na dzień 23 .12.2015r.Po konsultacji pacjentka 15 .01.2016r ,przeszła endeskopowe-ECPW,sfinkterotomia,biopsja,rozszerzenie i protezowanie prawego przewodu żółciowego.

Rozpoznanie;Guz pęcherzyka żółciowego naciekający przewody żólciowe  zewnątrzwątrobowe i watrobę.Hiperbilirubinemia.

Epikryza;70 letnia chora z guzem pęcherzyka żółciowego nacieającym na zewnątzwątrobowe drogi żółciowe  i wątrobę ,została przyjęta d kliniki celem leczenia endoskopowego.Wykonano ECPW dnia 15.01.2016-założono protezę do prawego przewodu wątrobowego .W przebiegu po zabiegu obserwowano podwyższenie diastaz.Chora w stanie ogólnym dobrym została wypisana do domu.

Teraz moje pytanie,czy można jeszcze jakoś pomóc ?Jakie są rokowania?Dodam że własnie od dwóch dni zaczęła puchnąć stopa w kostce ,chyba lekko powiększył się obwód brzucha,brak apetytu  a co za tym idzie brak sił.

----------


## pimpam

a co powiedzieli w szpitalu na Banacha? jakie dalsze zalecenia? konsultacja onkologiczna była?
Choroba postępuje....a co za tym idzie rokowania złe.
Podst. pytanie -> przyjmuje obecnie jakieś leki? 
jak można pomóc? na pewno załatwienie HD/S lub chociażby wizytę w Poradni medycyny paliatywnej w celu przepisania odpowiednich leków no i przede wszystkim zapewnienia odpowiedniej opieki specjalistów.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anna205

Witam ,dziękuję za odpowiedź.
W szpitalu na Banacha powiedzieli że co mogli to już zrobili,dalsze zlecenia to wizyta u onkologa ,ale to dopiero po odebraniu wyniku histopatologicznego ,który ma być dopiero jutro i z tym wynikiem do onkologa ,ztym że w Warszawie powiedzieli że dalsze leczenie onkologiczne zaleźne od onkologa ,i nefrologiczna ponieważ stwierdzili że nerki sie trochę przysuszyły ,wizyta wyznaczona na 4 luty,jeśli chodzi o leki to zastrzyki FRAGMIN 1 x dziennie,no-spa  forte trzy razy po pół przyjmuje  poniewż bóle zaczęły się dopiero kilka dni temu ale jak dotąd pomaga no-spa,a w razie silniejszego bólu paracetamol 1000mg co 8 godzin ,jak dotąd przyjęty tylko raz,po za tym  PROURSAN 1x1,POLPRAZOL 20mg 1xdziennie,Nutri Drink 125ml 3x1 ,ale wypija 2 .
Pozatym zauważyłam różnię w wynikach jeśli chodzi o markery;
Te z dnia 26.12.2015
       CA19-9=9987
       CA125=289
       CEA=18.22


A te z dnia 15.01.2016
AFP 3,68ng/ml
CEA 33,5ng/ml
CA 19-9 15407,0 IU/ml

----------


## pimpam

Hmm, 3 tygodnie, nie ma się co dziwić, że jest różnica w poziomach markerów,. Jest rozsiew, więc markery też rosną. Co oczywiście pogarsza sytuację/rokowania.
Ca 19 bardzo wysoki, jakiś wpływ na jego wzrost mógł mieć dodatkowo problem z odpływem żółci, ale niewielki. Przyczyną jest choroba podstawowa.
Musicie zdawać sobie sprawę z tego, że sytuacja nie wygląda dobrze.
Jakie bóle? wątroba?
Nutridrinki można pić, nie zwykłe, tylko proteinowe.
No i zapytam - > załatwiliście HD? jeśli nie, to załatwiajcie za wczasu, bo jak będą kolejki, to trzeba będzie czekać na wizytę lekarza. Dolegliwości się już pojawiają. 
Opieka HD może być podczas leczenia onkologicznego paliatywnego. Działajcie!
No i napisz co zdecydował onkolog.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anna205

Jeśli chodzi o bóle ,to tak boli wątroba ,dziś nie przespana noc z powodu  bólu, z tym że nospa forte pomaga na ten ból,jeszcze wyniku nie ma ,może jutro,dziś bardzo slaba,mało jadła ,a do tego problemy z wypróżnieniem ,słabo nawet działa syrop na przeczyszczenie.
Chyba będziemy bazować na doktor z ośrodka zdrowia ,ponieważ też wie co robić,ponieważ bywaly już takie przypadki i się sprawdzała.

----------


## pimpam

No widocznie, no-spa nie pomaga, skoro cała noc nieprzespana z bólu. Poza tym na ból za słaba.
Przede wszystkim leczenie ciągłe...*Pacjentka nie może cierpieć!!!*
Macie paracetamol, podawać co 8 godzin.
Co do leczenia przez rodzinnego, to jak uważacie!
Zapytaj jutro onkologa, o wprowadzenie sterydów, np. Encorton.
Dodatkowo powinno być coś przepisane na apetyt, np. Megace, jeśli po tygodniu nie będzie poprawy to zmiana na inny.
A jak z piciem? jeśli mało je, to żeby dużo piła.
Można postarać się też o kroplówki - glukozę, sól fizjologiczną, elektrolity.
Jeśli Pacjentka słaba, to leczenia onkologicznego póki co nie będzie, bo przyniesie to więcej szkody jak pożytku.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anna205

Wynik od nefrologa;żółtaczka w przebiegu tu dróg żółciowych ,niewydolność nerek przypadkowo
RR110/70,HR 70-MIN,miarowa,powiększona wątroba 
USG nerek;
nerki prawidłowej wielkości NP.10,5cm NL 11cm,w normoechogeniczny  grubości 20-15 mm,bez zmian ogniskowych.UKM bez kamicy i zastoju.Pęcherz moczowy pusty,bez płynu w jamie otrzewnej.Wątroba powiększona z widocznymi zmianami rozrostowymi .Echo protezy dróg żółciowych oraz objaw aerocholii.

CHOROBA NPL DRÓG ŻÓŁCIOWYCH PRZEWLEKŁA NIEWYDOLNOŚĆ NEREK NA TLE NEFROPATII ŚRÓDMIĄŻSZOWO CEWKOWEJ POKONTRAKTOWEJ?

----------


## pimpam

W USG nic niepokojącego nie ma. Odnośnie nefropatii pokontrastowej to lekarz kierujący do specj. odniesie się do tego (nie wiem czy ten "?" był czy sama dodałaś) biorąc pod uwagę m.in. stan ogólny (w tym odwodnienie, niedożywienie) i przyjmowane leki przez Pacjentkę.
Niemniej jesli pokontr. to powinno minąć. Kontrast po badaniu nie został wypłukany (po badaniach z kontrastem trzeba dużo pić) no i doprowadził do przejściowej nefropatii. 
Pić, pić i jeszcze raz pić, małymi łyczkami,co chwilę, potrzymać pod językiem!!! jeśli jest z tym problem to kroplówki. 
Monitorowanie kreatyniny, GFR, badanie moczu.
Jak wizyta u onkologa, co powiedział?  
Pacjentka zabezpieczona p/bólowo?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anna205

Witam!
Jeśli chodzi o ,,?,, to nic sama nie dodałam ,tak było.
Wizyta u onkologa wyznaczona na 17 lutego ,oczywiście prywatnie ,bo na fundusz to.....
Na wizytę tylko z dokumentami,bez pacjentki,jutro jeszcze badania krwi,wynik w poniedziałek.
Dziękuję za odpowiedzi,jeśli mogę zapytać ,skąd taka wiedza?

----------


## anna205

Co to jest ta nefropatia ?
Jeśli chodzi o zabezpieczenie przeciwbólowe ,to tak naprawdę bólu teraz niema ,nawet no-spy codziennie teraz nie przyjmuje

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Nefropatia pokontrastowa czyli CIAKI jest to ostre uszkodzenie nerek powstałe w wyniku podania kontrastu.

----------


## anna205

po wizycie u onkologia, w sumie nic nowego, jeść na co jest ochota,bez chemii.,ponieważ nie jest stwierdzony konkretnie po biopsji jaki to typ nowotworu,więc lepiej nie ruszać, za dwa tygodnie może usg wątroby,bo mniej inwazyjne niż tomografia,co miesiąc badania krwi, ponieważ potas w ponad normę 5,8. Gdyby była coraz bardziej żółta zgłaszać się do Warszawy na wymianę protezy.Na zaparcia syrop systematycznie po 3 razy dziennie Lactolu... Nie pamiętam do końca tej nazey. To ma tyle by było, a jeszcze skierowanie na hospicjum domowe, za 2 tygodnie. Leków przeciwbólowych nie przyjmuje.,nie ma takiej konieczności, ponieważ nie boli.

----------

